# The Warhawk Clubhouse



## Ravenas (Jan 11, 2008)

Warhawk Clubhouse Official Avatar (Thanks to KMAN64):






As the title says:

This clubhouse is dedicated to the Warhawk multiplayer experience. I felt deemed to create this clubhouse simply because Warhawk has been one of the best multiplayer games I have ever played. If you want to join, I need to get your PSN name and which team is your favorite team (Eucadian or Chernovan). Hopefully we can't get a group of friends playing online. PSN works good for joining friend games, hopefully some of you have bluetooth mics.

Eucadian Icon:





Chernovan Icon:





CURRENT MEMBERS: 1

Ravenas
PSN name: Hawkeyes315
Favorite Team: Eucadian


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 12, 2008)

I updated the icons and favorite teams, and I will also be adding game updates soon! Also looking for an signature (Anyone please)!


----------



## ktr (Jan 12, 2008)

Quick question, how many people are online playing? Plus i hear there is a lot of stat padding and cheaters. Thinking of getting this game, only $40 bucks.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 12, 2008)

Is there a single player campaign, or is it multi player only? I'm thinking about picking it up, but I'm not much of an online gamer, tbh.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 12, 2008)

@ KTR: Tons of people are playing, there are tons of servers, never a down time at all. Probably the most played game online next to COD4 and Resistance. There are a ton. There are no cheaters I know of, and I play constantly! Pay 59.99 and you get a Jabra Blu-tooth headset. I would also recommend getting the omega factory expansion

@ Wile E: Only an online version for now. It's a very balanced and extremely fun game, you will have no regrets my friend! There are many game modes, but I guarantee you there is no better CTF game out there (not even TF2 has as good of CTF)!

It's a 32 player max game right now.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 22, 2008)

Too bad no one has joined yet...but here's a funny jeep racing video:

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/163998.html?playlist=featured


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 22, 2008)

... Looks like a lot of people have looked at this thread, but only to shoot it down


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 23, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> ... Looks like a lot of people have looked at this thread, but only to shoot it down



Its a hardware site, I dont think many would buy a Ps3..


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Its a hardware site, I dont think many would buy a Ps3..



Hardware, software, and games site. Look at the great success of the Team Fortress 2 clubhouse.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 23, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Hardware, software, and games site. Look at the great success of the Team Fortress 2 clubhouse.



Thats a PC game tho


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 23, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Thats a PC game tho



Yes, but it's a game. Also take a look at the PS3 clubhouse.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 26, 2008)

Added an avatar for the clubhouse. Lol, no members yet but I have faith!


----------



## bretts31344 (Jan 26, 2008)

I plan on getting this very soon. I just bought a PS3 last week. I will definitely play, but I will suck at first since it will be my first time playing it.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 26, 2008)

bretts31344 said:


> I plan on getting this very soon. I just bought a PS3 last week. I will definitely play, but I will suck at first since it will be my first time playing it.



You will definitely consider it one of the funnest multiplayer games you've ever played. There is like a 30 minute learning curve the first time you play, and the after that it's all fun. The game is also on a scale that I really haven't seen played so smooth and balanced. The Battlefield series touches on the the fun that is found in Warhawk, but in all reality it comes nowhere close.


----------



## Dangle (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm sorry in advance for flaming, but, I just can't believe someone actually dedicated a clubhouse to Warhawk.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 26, 2008)

Dangle said:


> I'm sorry in advance for flaming, but, I just can't believe someone actually dedicated a clubhouse to Warhawk.



You can't believe it? You just posted in it


----------



## Dangle (Jan 26, 2008)

I think the reason I hated the game so much is when the game came out, I was heavy into Battlefield 2142, and I had mastered the gunship controls and techniques. I just couldn't the sandbox Warhawk controls.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 26, 2008)

Dangle said:


> I think the reason I hated the game so much is when the game came out, I was heavy into Battlefield 2142, and I spent most of my time on that game piloting the Gunship. I just couldn't stand the sandbox Warhawk controls.



The new Omega expansion has an awesome gunship! You can have 6 people in it firing homing missiles, and you can fire 6 heavy duty machines guns at the same time if you go into assault mode. You can also pick up any ground vechile and then carry it somewhere, which is very useful for CTF maps.

IMHO, Warhawk is what Battlefield tries so hard to be.


----------



## Dangle (Jan 26, 2008)

IMHO, Starfox 64 is what Warhawk tries so hard to be. 

have you flown the gunship in BF2142?


----------



## bretts31344 (Jan 26, 2008)

Wait a sec, I thought the battles were in the air only? So this is like PS3 version of Battlefield? I am picking this up TODAY.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 26, 2008)

bretts31344 said:


> Wait a sec, I thought the battles were in the air only? So this is like PS3 version of Battlefield? I am picking this up TODAY.



Haha yeah man, there are tons of stuff. Tanks, jeeps, anti-aircraft sam sites, flak guns, turrets, tons of weapons, and of course jets and dropships.  There is a lot of stuff in this game, it would take some time to explain all of it.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 26, 2008)

Dangle said:


> IMHO, Starfox 64 is what Warhawk tries so hard to be.
> 
> have you flown the gunship in BF2142?



Yes, Warhawk's gunship is nothing like BF2142. I played BF2142 for a year and it's nothing compared to Warhawk imo. Starfox 64? Lol... It's nothing at all like Starfox, what a horrible comparison. I don't think you've ever actually played Warhawk.


----------



## Dangle (Jan 27, 2008)

I own warhawk.  Have you ever played Starfox 64 4-player splitscreen.   Warhawk uses the same sandbox easy for a 3 year-old controls as Starfox. Remeber, starfox had infantry, the tank, and the airship?  Same as warhawk.  Warhawk doesn't provide absolute control of roll, pitch, yaw and thrust - plus it has lame gravity and physics.  It's an arcade style of game that gets old fast (imo).  Then again, I'm a huge fan of flight simulators,  so I'm very particular about my flight controls.  I was amazed and how BF2142 Gunship got it right, considering there are so many flawed aspects to the game.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 27, 2008)

Dangle said:


> I own warhawk.  Have you ever played Starfox 64 4-player splitscreen.   Warhawk uses the same sandbox easy for a 3 year-old controls as Starfox. Remeber, starfox had infantry, the tank, and the airship?  Same as warhawk.  Warhawk doesn't provide absolute control of roll, pitch, yaw and thrust - plus it has lame gravity and physics.  It's an arcade style of game that gets old fast (imo).  Then again, I'm a huge fan of flight simulators,  so I'm very particular about my flight controls.  I was amazed and how BF2142 Gunship got it right, considering there are so many flawed aspects to the game.



Comparing this game to Starfox is like comparing Gears of War to Brothers in Arms simply because you can go behind cover. You own Warhawk? Yet your not in this club, and you're not in the PS3 club? Maybe you're referring to the first Warhawk, which came out before Starfox.


----------



## Dangle (Jan 28, 2008)

I own warhawk, and 2 PS3s, and 2 copies of motorstorm.  I'm not yet going to join the PS3 club because I also own a 360, and so far from my experience, there's absolutely no point in buying multi-platform games for the PS3 if you own a 360 as well.  There's no exclusive game worth buying a PS3 for right now.  I'm waiting for Final Fantasy XIII, then maybe I will join the clubhouse.  unfortunately FF13 is the only know upcoming PS3 game that I am looking forward to.  I just hope sony will make another awesome game like Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 28, 2008)

Dangle said:


> I own warhawk, and 2 PS3s, and 2 copies of motorstorm.  I'm not yet going to join the PS3 club because I also own a 360, and so far from my experience, there's absolutely no point in buying multi-platform games for the PS3 if you own a 360 as well.  There's no exclusive game worth buying a PS3 for right now.  I'm waiting for Final Fantasy XIII, then maybe I will join the clubhouse.  unfortunately FF13 is the only know upcoming PS3 game that I am looking forward to.  I just hope sony will make another awesome game like Shadow of the Colossus.


There's a very big reason to buy cross-platform games on ps3 - free online play.

Fuck paying to play online when I can do it for free on my ps3. I have both consoles as well, but I'll never in my life buy XBL Gold.

That's my only gripe with 360 tho.

And you can join both clubhouses. I did.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 28, 2008)

Dangle said:


> I own warhawk, and 2 PS3s, and 2 copies of motorstorm.  I'm not yet going to join the PS3 club because I also own a 360, and so far from my experience, there's absolutely no point in buying multi-platform games for the PS3 if you own a 360 as well.  There's no exclusive game worth buying a PS3 for right now.  I'm waiting for Final Fantasy XIII, then maybe I will join the clubhouse.  unfortunately FF13 is the only know upcoming PS3 game that I am looking forward to.  I just hope sony will make another awesome game like Shadow of the Colossus.



Lol, plenty of good Sony exclusives. You have 2 Blu-ray players and a HD-DVD player. Either you love wasting your money, or you just are such a HD-DVD fanboy that you have to buy one. Or you're completely lieing. No offense.


----------



## Dangle (Jan 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> There's a very big reason to buy cross-platform games on ps3 - free online play.
> 
> Fuck paying to play online when I can do it for free on my ps3. I have both consoles as well, but I'll never in my life buy XBL Gold.


LoL.  But, what about the people who have already payed for XBL and own both platforms? XBL is so much more organized than PSN.  Also, almost every XBL player uses their mic.  Teamwork, and team play is much better on XBL than PS3 because the communication is superb.   If you don't have a mic on the ps3, you can't even really chat like you can on PC games.



Ravenas said:


> Lol, plenty of good Sony exclusives. You have 2 Blu-ray players and a HD-DVD player. Either you love wasting your money, or you just are such a HD-DVD fanboy that you have to buy one. Or you're completely lieing. No offense.


First of all, I am an HD DVD fanboy.  If there's a dual platform BD or HD DVD, I would buy the HD DVD.  I think it's because I had my HD DVD player before the PS3 was released - I can't remember, sentimental value - plus, I usually root for the underdog. Unfortunately for Toshiba, my BD stack is about as high as my HD DVD stack.  Too many good movies on BD that I can't get for HD DVD.

 As far as games, I have owned several PS3 exclusives - and sold all of them on ebay, besides motorstorm.


----------



## Ravenas (Jan 28, 2008)

Dangle said:


> LoL.  But, what about the people who have already payed for XBL and own both platforms? XBL is so much more organized than PSN.  Also, almost every XBL player uses their mic.  Teamwork, and team play is much better on XBL than PS3 because the communication is superb.   If you don't have a mic on the ps3, you can't even really chat like you can on PC games.
> 
> First of all, I am an HD DVD fanboy.  If there's a dual platform BD or HD DVD, I would buy the HD DVD.  I think it's because I had my HD DVD player before the PS3 was released - I can't remember, sentimental value - plus, I usually root for the underdog. Unfortunately for Toshiba, my BD stack is about as high as my HD DVD stack.  Too many good movies on BD that I can't get for HD DVD.
> 
> As far as games, I have owned several PS3 exclusives - and sold all of them on ebay, besides motorstorm.



Toshiba isn't the underdog lol...Toshiba has had DVD market and VHS market control for a LONG, long time.


----------



## Dangle (Jan 28, 2008)

They are the underdog as far as HD optical media is concerned.  However, I recognize that Blu Ray is a better format.   Sony just pissed me off by turning the new James Bond movie into a 2 hour Sony ad.


----------

